# For the ladies only.....



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,Do you ever expierence you're GERD symptoms worsening right before you're period. Even though I take my medicine and try to watch what I eat, my GERD will really flare up right before my period. Then a day or 2 later I'm totally symptom free. I was wondering if hormones is the cause?







ThanksCindy


----------



## 20475 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Cindy,I have definitely noticed that my IBS symptoms worsen during my period, but the GERD tends to only peak when my IBS symptoms do... so, in short, it does get worse during that week. I asked my doctor if being on the birth control pill could be contributing to the problem. She didn't seem to think so, but I have a friend who had similar issues that resolved once she got off the pill. I have been trying to look at the research on my own to see if there's a link between hormones and GERD/IBS symptoms. I am convinced there is... otherwise, why would IBS affect women so much more than men (as my psychiatrist points out)? I will post again if I ever find out any solid answers.


----------



## 18227 (Dec 3, 2006)

HI Cindy-I'll bet it's hormones. I'm quite menopausal,a nd I hate to say it, but everything has gotten worse-and I notice that the days that I have more flashes, my IBS and nausea are worse. It is nice not having a period, but...Shortdorothy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I also agree it's hormones. My IBS and Gerd, were not a problem, until I started going thru Menopause, about 3 yrs ago, and have gotten progressively worse, I am now 47. I am on hormone therapy, but the problems are still there.


----------

